# Man im gonna here it but…..



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok in light of all the negative stuff said about this board , i have not been on board as long as a bunch of other members but i have to say it. I belong to three other boards the newest one as well i won't hide it i enjoy all the members here and the members on all the other boards as well .What I'm getting at is the following every board has rules whether or not we agree with them we need to respect those rules , we can stay here we can go their ist our choice but their will come a time when the same arguments and discussions will raise their dirty heads at other boards. I feel bad that some have left here and gone other places their choice but each place has some great plus es and some obvious negatives as well. Our moderator here is doing a good job imagine working then doing this as well i assume you also have a reg job but never the less me you any one would have to stay with in the guide lines set out before them by hobby talk , so again here or their each moderator will has rules set out to follow are they right maybe but he has to do whats best .
As for freedom of speech I'm all for it but this here is a board not a sovereign nation so really freedom of speech its self is allowed but it can and will and has been controlled other wise we d be cussing like sailors . So to the point i like both my house i spend equal time at both one has a pool one has a hot tub will i tire maybe but its my choice to sell and move on but visit my house i have rules if you can't deal with them then ill ask you nicely to leave my prerogative .Finally and i say this respectfully this other board , i personally do not think they are out to sabotage any one they are a great bunch its up to you to decide were you belong me I'm switzerland I'm neutral if your cool with me here and their then so am i ,lets enjoy this great site for what it has to offer sure theirs gonna be change but change is good,when i first entered the business world people said why a restaurant over 50% of all restaurants that open fail,heres news they fail cause people are not willing to commit to an agenda and follow through . sorry my two cents yes i know i ramble have no control of sentence structure shoot here and their but reread it a few times you'll get my point.thanks for having me .


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm also comparatively new to Hobby Talk and use a couple of other areas on it besides slot cars. And I also don't know what the strife is all about, but it's probably none of my business anyway.

Like the more infamous Yahoo Groups, there seems to be a general trend for people to say things on posts that they wouldn't dare say to your face, where they might have to take a butt kicking. 

There is also a problem of misunderstanding because you are reading posts and NOT seeing the speaker, or hearing him, you cannot pick up on subtle expressions or tones in speech that are so important to really understand the speaker. I find that humor, particularly "dry" or "intellectual" humor is VERY difficult on postings!

As for free speech, that can be a sore subject with some folks, but it is a Constitutional Right. I'm an old guy and I see Political Correctness as an attack on free speech as it favors only certain people and their particular beliefs. There are a LOT of us who have defended our Rights and don't like to see them curbed or misused.

But the other side of free speech is that you have to have enough respect for others not to use profanity or outright inflammatory language. All Rights carry responsibilities in a civilized world.

There will ALWAYS be differences of opinion, and people may have different experiences. No discussion forum will ever be without problems because we're all human beings and carry the flaws of our characters which have been well documented throughout history.

All we can do is take some things we read "with a grain of salt" and move on.

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

did you know ??????
six out of seven Dwarves are not Happy?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Six out of Seven are not Grumpy!!!!

It is all perspective. Choose happiness.

Old Blue


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Their not hold on theirs Politically correct dwarf , anti socialist dwarf , i can't believe its not butter dwarf , who's afraid of virginia wolf dwarf, i went and seen star wars episode 1 and loved it dwarf , yes yes i see were the angry dwarf fits in perfect , um hold on rate we allowed to say dwarf or is it little person did we just break a rule ? So from now on its Snow white and the seven little people.. Oh and while i am at it whats up with bambi i rewatched it with my son he's 4 and i don't recall the mother getting killed and leaving poor little defenceless bambi alone , and thumper who would even think of using that name today you'd get shot down that movie needs an r rating


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

alpink said:


> did you know ??????
> six out of seven Dwarves are not Happy?


OMG, thank you for that one...........just got done laughing ! Of course now I have to wipe up the coffee I just blew all over my computer. That was great:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*satisfaction*



Tuxedo said:


> OMG, thank you for that one...........just got done laughing ! Of course now I have to wipe up the coffee I just blew all over my computer. That was great:thumbsup:



my job hear is done


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> did you know ??????
> six out of seven Dwarves are not Happy?


OTFLMAO....Thank You for this one...hahahahahahahahahaha.....OMG this is the funniest thing I've heard in a long time. LOL

Bob...high ho, high ho it's off to work I go...zilla


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

slot car show sunday in highland indiana at the lincoln center..
now everyone just show up, shake hands, buy toy cars and go home ,be happy and play with them…peace and good will..THE POWER OF SLOTS…


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wyatt, what if buying toy cars gets me in trouble when I get home...? I will be there regardless... 6 outta 7, yep that's right.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Wyatt, what if buying toy cars gets me in trouble when I get home...? I will be there regardless... 6 outta 7, yep that's right.


 not if you sneek them into the house:thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Well stated by all the above! I will also be at the Midwest Slot Show in Highland. See you guys there!

Tom


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

41-willys said:


> not if you sneek them into the house:thumbsup:


LOL...I confess...I have done that...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

crimnick said:


> lol...i confess...i have done that...


ditto !!!!!!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> ditto !!!!!!


Ditto as well! I have been know to beat my wife to the mailbox on an occasion,LOL.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

chappy2 said:


> Ditto as well! I have been know to beat my wife to the mailbox on an occasion,LOL.


I'm lucky... mail box is by the road about 75ft. from front porch...
Winston (my Boxer) clues me w/ the mail comes in 4 a "Treat".....

so he covers MA ;-) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

